
Ask HN: Can a Successful Open Source Project Run by a Company Stay Open Source? - michaelbrave
So Reddit just announced that they are no longer as committed to open source as they previously were. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;changelog&#x2F;comments&#x2F;6xfyfg&#x2F;an_update_on_the_state_of_the_redditreddit_and&#x2F;<p>After this and what happened to MakerBot, (Apple built on open source tech too) I&#x27;m curious if this is just the way things have to be, that as investment increases openness will decrease?<p>I want to believe in open source, but recent history feels disheartening.
======
frantzmiccoli
You have a few counter examples to that : Wordpress, Ubuntu or CentOS. I guess
it's unfair to count Android and Chrome here.

For a lot of companies, open source / community edition is a great way to do
efficient marketing. For some it does work pretty well, people test your
thing, they like it and end up needing services around that. Acquiring users /
customers is such a tough job that getting it done through open source is a
bargain for a lot of them.

